# Trying to identify sixties-vintage tiller



## kturnerga (Aug 7, 2009)

I lucked up on a tiller. I heard it was a Wizard brand but my uncle thinks it is a True Value brand. It has a 5hp Briggs and Stratton engine and hasn't been fired up in several years. Some of the bolts snapped off as I removed the sheet metal. According to the logo I would guess it is Sixties vintage. The engine is model 130202 0136-01. I saw either a serial or a model number on a smudged label. It said 217-350-036. If anyone has any ideas on its maker or marketer please holler. Enclosed is a picture









Thanks
KT


----------



## kahs4814 (Mar 23, 2010)

I googled the tiller model # and it came up as a True Value. The numbers on the engine will say what year it is...your engine has three sets of numbers, model, type, and code. you gave the model and type, the next line is the code number. The first 2 numbers in the code line will be what year it was made. 

Hope this helps

Rob


----------



## kturnerga (Aug 7, 2009)

My Google must hate me. I got zero, nada, zip when I tried the model number. I did get the date of manufacture on the engine; it is October 25, 1966. Darn that's only a few weeks older than me! I plan to paint the deck, wheel/axle assembly and transmission while I wait for engine parts. The sheet metal will come later.

Thanks
KT


----------

